# My Guillotine Build



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great looking guillotine! I'd love to make one, if I only had the storage space for one.
Thanks for the detailed pics!


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks great. About how tall is the bench off the ground?


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I think about 2'. It was sadly lost in a move. But the pics survive!!!!! I will build another one and this time get some more detailed measurements. . I just sorta threw it together one afternoon at my parents' house. No real plans to work from. Just a vision towards the ultimate goal.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a ton of scrap wood with just about the right size pieces. I think this is the perfect project. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh I forgot to mention in the tutorial that I bolted the upright to to the bench so that I could separate them and store the upright laying down on its side. Makes storage a bit easier


----------

